# What vibe do I give to you? (What MBTI or Socionics type?)



## HalfThracian (Jan 4, 2015)

The last one is kind of a emo one.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pic 1. ISTJ, pic 2. eSTP, pic 3. INFX.J?, pic 4. ISTP, pic 5. INTJ..all because of different facial expression

..but give off an INFX vibe..


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Generally ExFP vibe.


----------



## HalfThracian (Jan 4, 2015)

turmauge said:


> Generally ExFP vibe.


lol Thanks but I'm definitely not an ESFP.Those people are fucking scary and I try to avoid them.They look like they gon punch me in the face if I don't like them.And ENFPs are non stop talking about stuff.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm gonna say ISxP/ISxJ. You have this calm assertiveness about you that is common in ISxx.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Istp


----------



## keinalu (Apr 4, 2015)

Entp


----------

